# Graphic Designer looking for work



## shaynedepugh (May 23, 2013)

So I haven't been able to find a full time job, but I've gotten a part time Graphic Design job. For the hours that I'm not working there, I'd like to fill with some freelance projects. You can view my portfolio at www.shaynedepugh.com and if you're interested, hit me up at [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## shaynedepugh (Jan 10, 2014)

Could use some extra cash to fund gear purchases. Hit me up if you or a band (or any company, really) needs merch design or any type of print/logo work. Professional quality.

Email me at [email protected]


----------

